

Bitcoin on vim's splash screen for children in Uganda - jebeng
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=207559.0

======
jebeng
I think there's really no good reason why this shouldn't happen.

We're talking about potentially a significant amount of money here going to
what I assume to be a good cause. (I don't know who the actual charity is, but
I'd bet it's a good one)

